# Thinking Red : What will our world look like in 2020?



## Swill (Jan 6, 2009)

The National Intelligence Council’s 2020 Project, which can be found at http://www.dni.gov/nic/NIC_2020_project.html identifies four possible models for the world of 2020.  Which one is most likely? Why do you think so?

The report is available for download and perusal. There is also an executive summary on the website.

This is an exercise I boosted from the school house. I'll post my answer in a week or so. Look forward to hearing what you guys' take is.


----------



## tinker_52 (Jan 7, 2009)

This is some good reading, Swill. The US role, as one might guess, appears to carry a lot of weight..._One Way, or Another_.  Well, who would want it, or suppose it, otherwise? 
It would appear we're entering a period of undeniable, high uncertainty, with the formation of the new Obama Administration.  On the premise that they,  with few exceptions, represent the _"Blame America First!" _crowd.  Imagine, a United States rendered irrelevant by some change in leadership. 
Enough voters were willing to accept so much, on the basis of the _Change _mantra.
Earlier in '08, in speaking with a co-worker, an avid Obama supporter, I suggested that the "change," in the way it was being presented, equated to _Social Revolution_, not merely some moderate reforms.  This person replied, eyes widening, "Yeah! You've got it."
So, on that premise, to predict with any certainty where we'll be in two, three, let alone five or ten years, seems a real challenge.


----------



## JJ sloan (Jan 19, 2009)

I too was very intrigued by this report.  I came across it while studying for a mid term paper.  I would agree that making any determination of how the world will look in 2020 is a challenge, but I think the report is well put together and offers a pragmatic approach to answering the question.
Without a doubt I believe that India and China will emerge as significant players, but to what extent is unclear... particularly with the four decade old border dispute between them.  I also wonder how the growth of the Indian economy will affect Pakistan and the growing problems in that country.
Furthermore, I wonder how the emergence of China as a superpower will alter the loyalties of who are now our allies in Southeast Asia.


----------



## Swill (Feb 9, 2009)

1 week = 1 month in Swill time. Didn't you guys see Star Trek II?

My predictions for 2020:

US will  return to the gold standard after China realligns foreign investment strategy opting for lucrative gas market in the "Stans" over US investment banking system that can't pay its bills.  :eek:  

Insurgency in Venezuella following Presidente Hugo decalring himself Emporer of All He Sees.

The US goes to Yemen. Define "goes to" however you need to.

5 USD = 7 Euros = 1 Pound.

2020 Superbowl: Redskins 28 - Jets 11


----------

